# Eye Candy 3



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Oops. Busted with thievery!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Up!! Bring me up!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Um. No. You cannot type any more.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

This one cracked me up, lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 28, 2014)

Probably already posted but oh well. 
Real hamster. Real sweater. Real cute.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

awwww


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Probably already posted but oh well.
> Real hamster. Real sweater. Real cute.



Love it!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Good doggy!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

lol. Enjoy!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUgKyX98n2I#t=22[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

You talking to ME?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

How your dog really drinks.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7D-1RG-VRk#t=17[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Best friends!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqmba7npY8g#t=10[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Just beautiful

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kMsvpdbR6s#t=27[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2014)

Love the music!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful Translucent Glass-winged Butterfly​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2014)

I absolutely adore the cute animal vids.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)

The eyes........


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Plataspidid Shield-backed Bug Nymphs (Plataspididae, Hemiptera) *


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2014)

*The Southern Ring Nebula *​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 1, 2014)

*Baby Puffins Are Cute As Fuck*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## protectionist (Jul 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Downright awesome.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)

*"Frank" a 5 yr old Lowland Gorilla
At the San Diego Zoo
Enjoys his Fruit Ice Birthday Cake*​


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)

*The African bullfrog is the biggest frog in Africa and very aggressive. But in spite of that, its a devoted father. Bullfrogs spawn in little pools around the margins of larger ponds and after mating is over one male stays to keep watch over the newly hatched tadpoles. If the pool begins to dry up the dutiful dad digs a channel to a new water source.*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2014)

What a cute kid!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2014)

*Banded Jawfish (Opistognathus macrognathus)

Jawfishes are mouthbrooders, which means that they take care of their eggs in the safety of their own mouths. The duty lies with the male and typically lasts for around 8-10 days before the eggs hatch. During this time, he will continually rotate the mass of eggs to ensure that they are evenly aerated with fresh water.*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Ooooooooooh purty!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> *Banded Jawfish (Opistognathus macrognathus)
> 
> Jawfishes are mouthbrooders, which means that they take care of their eggs in the safety of their own mouths. The duty lies with the male and typically lasts for around 8-10 days before the eggs hatch. During this time, he will continually rotate the mass of eggs to ensure that they are evenly aerated with fresh water.*




Now that is a dedicated father....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Doubletap (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks to all who posted. Funny stuff!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]






Do this often enough and you might know what the hell is going on around here, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

And once you do..this is what you will look like.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Perfectly timed.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Jul 12, 2014)

mud, gracie, mertex, thank you for stunning beauty and fascinating photos.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

Wouldn't love to live in the lilac house?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wouldn't love to live in the lilac house?



Yes, I'd love it, but it's Wisteria.....I have one growing around a big old oak tree, but it doesn't produce that many flowers nor that brilliant, either....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

This must be a real old Wisteria plant, look at those trunks....wow!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 15, 2014)

I wish I had my own little cottage. I will never get one, but I can dream of what I would do with it. It would be covered with flowers.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wish I had my own little cottage. I will never get one, but I can dream of what I would do with it. It would be covered with flowers.




I thought that too, then I realized Texas is becoming a desert....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)

Everything has energy.

This is a magnificent hunk of nearly black amethyst that was seething and shimmering like water in a sunrise with a life force so profound I can feel it from across a room.  I call it a Dana Magnet because, well, I will always be drawn to this type of complex simplicity and intense, naturally-connected energy.​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sleeeeeeeeeeeep.......​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2014)

Are These Watermelon Sculptures Creepy or Cool? - Everyone loves watermelon, especially in the summer. But what if, instead of (boring) triangular watermelon slices, you were served a reptile?s toothy grin?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Are These Watermelon Sculptures Creepy or Cool? - Everyone loves watermelon, especially in the summer. But what if, instead of (boring) triangular watermelon slices, you were served a reptile?s toothy grin?




Beautiful art work, but creepy end results.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 4, 2014)

Enuff wit da critters. Let's post some scantily clad women for once!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2014)

You like chicks?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## SmedlyButler (Aug 23, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Just curious, is the artist a favorite or you just like these two particular paintings of hers?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They were on tumblr. I don't even know who the artist is.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Aug 25, 2014)

drifter said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



They are eye-catching. I love that realism style. I took up watercolor a few mos, ago and that's what I aspire to. Although starting with zero talent there's not much hope.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > SmedlyButler said:
> ...



Aww I bet you are talented Smedley, you should post some of your work


----------



## Mertex (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Love this one.  Beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Yum!  You know, I haven't had watermelon at all this summer!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Why are there more than one of these?  Any particular reason?  I don't know which one to post on!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Why are there more than one of these?  Any particular reason?  I don't know which one to post on!!!


Post on all of them. Gracie felt one and two were getting too big.


----------



## Peach (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

A little snow for all you southerners, courtesy of us New Englanders!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 6, 2014)

North Florida today:


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2014)

That's some lovely lighting effects.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> A little snow for all you southerners, courtesy of us New Englanders!



What's the matter?  Nobody wants some snow?   Well, I don't want it either, so somebody has to take it!


----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)

And today, ALL day:


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)

Tonight also:


----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)

Colombia


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

drifter said:


>



How cute!  They are buds!


----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2014)

That's enough of my Google+ scan for today. I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> That's enough of my Google+ scan for today. I hope you enjoyed.



Lovely pictures!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

It is a REAL castle!!!    Neuschwanstein Castle in Germany


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is one more.  It looks like a fairy tail castle!  How beautiful!  Sleeping Beauty must have lived here.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

I try to go here at least one time each summer.  Unfortunately, I haven't made it yet this year . . . yet.    It's called cliff walk.  It's a really beautiful path that has the ocean on one side and gorgeous old mansions on the other.  There are also beautiful fragrant flowers along the trail.  It does get hot though, and there is no shade at all (except for in the tunnels), so perhaps it's better that I haven't been earlier.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)

My question is, how far to the supermarket?

More of them @ 12 Secluded Homes That ll Make Living In The Middle Of Nowhere Look Beautiful


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)

From USA Today @ Top reader photos Hawaiian sky Yosemite valley more


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 12, 2014)

Peach said:


>


I can almost smell the raw sewage in that water.


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)

\


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2014)

Canada


----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2014)

Isn't it amazing what places there are in this world? [I forgot where this is only that it's somewhere in the South Pacific]


----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2014)

This ends today's Google+ tour


----------



## Grandma (Sep 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Here is one more.  It looks like a fairy tail castle!  How beautiful!  Sleeping Beauty must have lived here.



Actually I think it was Mad Ludwig. Sad story...


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one more.  It looks like a fairy tail castle!  How beautiful!  Sleeping Beauty must have lived here.
> ...



Really?  Now I'll have to google that.


----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 It's Mad Ludwig's Neuschwanstein Castle in Bavaria not far from where Hitler had his mountain hideaway.

Ludwig nearly bankrupted Bavaria in building it - and he didn't get to live in it but for a short time. It is an interesting story and worth reading.


----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Pretty!    That reminds me of the crystal caves.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

This is called a tree tunnel!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)

What's going on? Have I killed the thread?


----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know what happened to my sunset pictures up above.  They were fine before, and now they're little green squares.


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know what happened to my sunset pictures up above.  They were fine before, and now they're little green squares.



I'm using Opera and when I right click on them it opens them in a new tab.
Very nice.


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what happened to my sunset pictures up above.  They were fine before, and now they're little green squares.
> ...



I don't know what Opera is, but when I go to them and select reply, then I can see them.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know what happened to my sunset pictures up above.  They were fine before, and now they're little green squares.


I hate it when that happens.......


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)

This is in Siberia!


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)

Today's Bing Image page. Nice.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

drifter said:


>



  He wants in!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

longknife said:


>



I like this one.  Beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)

This one is so beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2014)

Poppies, poppies my dears!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



I wish I was there LOL, been so stressed out lately.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

drifter said:


>



  I love those!


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

longknife said:


>



Cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

Spooky landscape for Halloween!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2014)

*Fingal’s Cave* | *©Darby Sawchuk* _(Staffa island, Scotland)_

Staffa is the stuff of legend, an unspoilt and uninhabited island in the Inner Hebrides of Scotland, best known for its magnificent basalt columns and spectacular sea caves.

The most famous of these is Fingal’s Cave, also known as An Uamh Binn (Cave of Melody). It has a unique, cathedral-like structure and its hexagonal columns are similar to those of the Giant’s Causeway in Ireland.

Fingal’s Cave was immortalized by Mendelssohn in his Hebrides Overture, after he visited the island in 1829, and in a famous painting by the artist J M W Turner.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## SayMyName (Oct 15, 2014)

Bigger, taller, stronger, sexier...Stockholm Pride Parade last summer.


----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Flopper (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)

On the Supai Indian reservation in the Grand Canyon


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 20, 2014)

Flopper said:


>


Only boxing I've watched in almost 2years.


----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 8, 2014)

longknife said:


>


Someone stole my photo! Where'd you get that? 
kidding. Although I am a fan of waterfall shots. That looks like Upper Lewis falls in Pinchot National Forest. I have a few but not quite that nice.


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



To be perfectly honest, it came from Google+


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)

There were so many this morning, it was hard to choose.


----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I cold enjoy living there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## protectionist (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Now if the clutch just won't konk out.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------

